# Lone Star Beer Posters



## SundayBeachBum (Mar 1, 2010)

Thought some of yall might like this. I just got them back from the frame shop. All original prints.


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

those are awesome. back in college i collected a few and who knows what happened to them...


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Cool!, I remember those, especially the duck point system one.
What is the date on it?
I'm guessing mid 60's?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mid-70's thru early '80's I think.
I remember seeing them at ice houses/beer joints all over


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Sweeeeet


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Late 70's as I have a framed copy of the ducks and saltwater fish poster too!

wc


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Babins in Willowbrook have some in the bar, very cool !


----------



## cschulze36 (Mar 14, 2012)

are those from a deep sea round tourny? I pick some up 1 year,wish i had them now. AWSOME


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been lookin for the point system poster for awhile and haven't found one in really great condition. Heck of a collection for sure!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Those are fantastic. I have something else to look for now.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd sure like to have a few of these for my walls.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

And BeachBum, who's your framer? Good prices?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Check out the swordfish record!*

I've got this one in my game room.....not sure of the age, but its from my wife's grandfather years ago.

Check out the state record back then on swordfish


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

wtc3 said:


> I've been lookin for the point system poster for awhile and haven't found one in really great condition. Heck of a collection for sure!!


$19.95
http://www.posters57.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=659


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks sweet, I'd love to get my hands on some.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, we had the 2 fishing ones in our mobile home on Lake Conroe back in the 70's. They stayed in it when we sold it. Memories.................


----------



## SundayBeachBum (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys....All are from the early 80's. I dont know the exact dates I already wrapped them back up to take down to the house. I just collected them over a few years and decided once I hade all three I would frame them up. As for the Framer..my old college roomate is a hardwood floor guy and has tons of scraps left over and framed them up as a favor. He does framing as a side hobby. So i dont know what it would actually cost.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I have 3 duck point posters....'77. Might part with two.

Later
R3F


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Man Those posters would look good in my BBQ shop with all my other Lone Star signs. Especially since I have been faithful to them for over 37 years. ( if my age shows up to the right please don't do the math)


----------



## hadsdad (Mar 12, 2010)

Seemed like a good time to say Howdy.
Here are mine...


----------



## SundayBeachBum (Mar 1, 2010)

hadsdad......Nice!!

Red3Fish...sent you a pm


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

I have five of the Duck Points posters from the 74/75 Season!! All in mint condition. An older lady gave them to me. I was not around till 76'.


----------

